# Lacey is not feeling well...



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts to you and Lacey. How old is your dear Lacey? (I love that name!)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Lacey. Hope you get good news from the vet today. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending prayers and good thoughts that Lacey is okay.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Sending positive thoughts to you and Lacey. How old is your dear Lacey? (I love that name!)


Lacey is almost 8 yrs (at least I think!). I adopted her in April of '08 and we thought at the time that she was @3 yrs. So, I've set her birthday as mine 

We're still waiting to hear from the vet :crossfing

And thank you all for your well-wishes!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for you and Lacey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Lacey-sending healing thoughts and saying prayers she will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

Praying for Lacey and you.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending many prayers and positive thoughts for your Sweetheart Lacey.:smooch:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

***Update #1 on Lacey ***

I called the vet cuz I couldn't wait any more (they close today at 1pm). She was SO nice and patient. She explained that she got the initial blood test results back.

Liver & kidneys are fine, but her red blood cells are somewhat large. Believes she's mildly anemic. On her CBC, the hematocrit (sp?) was 30%.

Then the vet went into more detail: She thinks Lacey may have immune mediated hemolytic anemia. But she's getting more info from the lab to get a count of her immature red blood cells to check to see if her bone marrow creation of red blood cells is working OK. (obviously I'm paraphrasing from my quick hand-written notes, but that's the gist).

I suggested an ultrasound, and she definitely agreed, but couldn't be scheduled for one til this coming Tuesday, 4/24.

I asked her if all this could be a precursor to some sort of cancer , and she said possibly, but she needs to get more info from the lab to be more definitive. 

She'll be calling me back this afternoon with more info. Now I'm more worried, but trying to be relaxed for Lacey's sake.

Will keep you posted. And thanks again for all your support!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just did a search on this forum and found this post:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-canine-autoimmune-hemolytic-anemia-aiha.html

going to read up about it...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

***Update #2 on Lacey ***

Just picked up prednizone & an antibiotic from the vet. She thought my suggestion about TBD (tick borne disease) was a good suggestion, so Lacey is now scheduled for an ultrasound and a tick test (?) next Wednesday.

So I just picked up plain greek (!) yogurt for her, unsalted/unsweetened peanut butter, & mild cheese cubes to stuff her pills in! Nothing's too good for my Lacey! 

The vet said that due to the meds, she'll be peeing and eating MUCH more, so this means I'll be working from home all next week.

Again, will keep you posted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our Cody is a hemolytic anemia survivor. I hope the link you found has a link to Meisha's Hope.... it is a wonderful site about HA. The first course of treatment is prednisone, at a rate of 1 mg per pound of body weight, divided into 2 doses daily. Cody weighed 60 lbs and took 30 mg am, and 30 mg pm. Be sure that your vet has experience treating HA as it is very very serious and can be fatal quickly. That being said a hct of 30 is only borderline low. Most cases I know of present with much lower values. I'm glad they're going to rule out other things too, but keep in close touch with your vet and have frequent CBCs run ( personally I'd want another done the first of the week to see if it is heading downward). Please keep us posted and feel free to PM me if I can be of any help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the Meishas Hope site... Meisha's Hope; A guide to canine autoimmune hemolytic anemia


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping your sweet Lacey in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

Keeping Lacey and you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. My first thought, sadly, was hemangiosarcoma or a blood based tumor. I'm glad you are getting a sonogram and a TBD test Tuesday. The hematocrit being low and the pale gums are both signs of a bleeding tumor, as well as hemolytic anemia.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing Lacey all the best!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for Lacey. I hope she is feeling better soon!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I look forward to hearing update #3 for Lacey is a good one. In the meantime, take care and I pray you get all the support you need.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Wendy. Have they done a urinalysis on sweet Lacey yet? They'll need to check for blood and protein in her urine. Is your vet familiar with IMHA/AIHA? As in, have they treated one with the disease before or have they only had experience with it through textbooks? It makes a big difference. If Lacey is on the IMHA/AIHA path, it's quickly moving and you have to be extremely aggressive in treatment. If something feels off to you, have them run another blood test to check her hematocrit level. Is your vet doing the ultrasound or are you taking Lacey to OSU or Medvet? Sadly, I've been down this road myself with my sweet Heidi in 2009. Please keep us updated and feel free to get in touch with me. I'm here in Columbus, too. Sending healing prayers for comfort and rest for your sweet girl. 

Betty, thanks so much for letting me know about this thread. <3


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Lacey.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you all for your support! Blaireli I'm taking Lacey for the Ultrasound this morning at 9:30AM. I'm also going to ask the vet to do another CBC per Betty's suggestion. Have not yet done a urinalysis, but I'll try to catch a sample before the vet visit today! (we'll see how THAT goes).

Yes,I know about Ohio State Vet clinic, although I've never been there. I'll see what this morning brings, first. Will keep you all posted. Thanks again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

Praying for Lacey--please let us know how she is!!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Prayers to you and your Sweetie Lacey... Please keep us updated? By the way, a beautiful Goldie you have....


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

You and Lacey will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers all is great today.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am overwhelmed by all your support...thank you all so much!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers to you all this morning. SO hoping for a good report. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*** Update #3 ***

The vet just completed the ultrasound:

1) NO tumors at all! 

2) Urinalysis is fine - no blood or protein in it 

3) She has a couple of lipomas (small, 1-inch diameter) which are fatty masses, but nothing at all to worry about right now. Just need to keep an eye on them. 

The vet will probably do the tick panel, and will confirm with the first vet who did Lacey's bloodwork when to do it, i.e., if it's with the CBC or not (not exactly sure of all this wording...).

Anyway, I'm picking Lacey up today at 2pm. 

Oh, and the vet had a really cute moment with Lacey! She had put a pillow under Lacey's head during the ultrasound, and the pillow moved from under her head. She put the pillow back under Lacey's head, and Lacey lifted her head and gave the vet a kiss! :smooch: The vet said that Lacey is the "sweetest dog"! (Well, of course!  )

Just wanted to add that I asked the vet this morning whether she and the other vets had had prior experience with dogs with AIHA and she said, "Yes, most definitely". She also agreed that the treatment has to be aggressive.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

We continue to wish you the best. How is she feeling today?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> We continue to wish you the best. How is she feeling today?


Thank you! Just heard from the vet (see my post above)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> I called the vet cuz I couldn't wait any more (they close today at 1pm). She was SO nice and patient. She explained that she got the initial blood test results back.
> 
> Liver & kidneys are fine, but her red blood cells are somewhat large. Believes she's mildly anemic. On her CBC, the hematocrit (sp?) was 30%.
> 
> ...


I am praying for Lacey to make a full complete recovery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good news so far! YAY!!!!! Please keep us posted on her CBC and tick panel. Make sure to keep an eye on the hematocrit. How do her gums look???


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Good news so far! YAY!!!!! Please keep us posted on her CBC and tick panel. Make sure to keep an eye on the hematocrit. How do her gums look???


I looked at her gums this morning and they're much pinker 

But, I'll confirm this when I'm with the vet at 2pm today. And, yes, she knows to keep an eye on the hematocrit.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news that the ultrasound was clear !!! Sounds like she is feeling better already (pink gums). We will keep on sending those Golden thoughts and prayers !!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Wonderful news that the ultrasound was clear !!! Sounds like she is feeling better already (pink gums). We will keep on sending those Golden thoughts and prayers !!


YES! Those Golden thoughts and prayers are really working!! :smooch:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> The vet just completed the ultrasound:
> 
> 1) NO tumors at all!
> 
> ...


I am so glad to hear that things went so well! :banana:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> The vet just completed the ultrasound:
> 
> 1) NO tumors at all!
> 
> ...


Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the good ultrasound. That is a big worry out of your way.

I love the image of Lacey kissing the vet. Such a sweet girl.

I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy the ultrasound, blood work and urinalysis were all good!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

GREAT news so far. Having lost my golden boy Hunter (avatar) to AIHA back Oct. 16, 2003, I cringe when I hear those initial or the other IMHA or whatever it is. My vet calls it AIHA.

Hunter's pale gums was what drew my attention. He spent 8 days in ICU with transfusios, antibiotics, pred and i don't remember what al else. BUT< and I always tell people this, after his death we had the necropsy done and heis liver had dead spots, or as the histopath report read, "drug induced necorsis of the liver). The PH6 hit with with two of the leading reactions. My poor boy never stood a chance. Had he just had the AIHA, he wold have won, he wa a fighter. So even if yours does end up being diagnosed with, never give up. And by the looks of things, it appears to be an entirely different problem and that would Prayers and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great news!!! So cute that Lacey gave the vet a kiss.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Another update*

So, Lacey's been home since 2pm yesterday. She seems in good spirits. Still a bit lethargic, but I'm sure it's due to the meds. 

And, her tummy is shaved :uhoh: We just now came back from our walk in 35 degree weather, and her tummy was so chilly :no: Of course I had to warm her up by giving her a tummy rub :smooch: 

The vet will be doing another CBC and a tick panel on 5/4, which will be 2 weeks after her initial bloodwork was done and when she's done with her meds. Can't do blood work right now cuz of the meds she's on.

I suspect she still has the AIHA. The vet will be confering with another vet today and then will call me today with more info.

So, that's the news for now! Thanks all for ALL your prayers and positive thoughts. I am CERTAIN they helped!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Lacey is with you--and I empathize with the bare belly. Toby got a sonogram in early February and the technician went overboard in trimming the fur. He's still bare, but at least it's warmer here. I'm sure Lacey appreciates the tummy rubs! 

Hoping for good news from your vet on Lacey's diagnosis.:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If she indeed has AIHA, waiting 2 weeks for a new CBC is really irresponsible! CBCs can be done while on prednisone. When my boy was in crisis, CBCs were done at least twice a week and while he was at the vet they were daily. I'm very concerned for your girl, if they keep saying it's AIHA and are being so lax in her treatment. I don't mean to upset you, but this is a disease that demands quick, aggressive treatment. Also, pred therapy goes on for quite a while.... until a normal hematocrit is obtained and kept at an acceptable level for a while, then it's a long road of gently backing off the pred. NEVER stop all at once. For most, it's a couple steps forward and then some back. Cody was very very fortunate that his drug therapy only lasted 6-7 months, probably 2 of which were gradually tapering the dose. His hct would fall, and we'd have to back up his dose for a while and then start the tapering again. PLEASE read the Meisha's Hope site about treatment and also some of the success cases so you have a feel for this treatment and recovery period for this disease. And, as always, keep us posted.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Betty, thank you so much for reiterating this info! I'm sure I had blinders on after hearing that she didn't have a tumor. I'll talking with the vet today and will request another CBC immediately! I'll also re-read the Meisha's Hope site. Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good. I was very nervous for you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

So glad that Lacey is home with you!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooray!!!! Very happy that Lacey is home with you. Hugs to her!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got to admit, if your vet thinks it's AIHA, it's a true life threatening emergency and I wouldn't wait for anything--every moment counts. Is there any way you can get a second opinion about this?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I've got to admit, if your vet thinks it's AIHA, it's a true life threatening emergency and I wouldn't wait for anything--every moment counts. Is there any way you can get a second opinion about this?


Just got back from the OSU Vet Clinic for a 2nd opinion. The vet there did do another CBC (YAY!). She also noticed a slight heart murmur!  She's contacting me with the CBC results this afternoon and emailing me the discharge instructions. She'll also be talking with my regular vet back & forth; getting copies of the X-Rays, Ultrasound, etc.

So, just waiting for these results. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SUPER! I'm finally taking a deep breath! I can't begin to tell you how glad I am you got a second opinion. Saying prayers you get a good report.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just reading through this thread. Glad Lacey is getting good medical care. Hadn't heard of this anemia before. It's good you acted so promptly when she became lethargic! 

Best wishes. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*** Confirmed IMHA ***

Well, it's confirmed: Lacey has IMHA. The OSU vet called me last night with the results of the 2nd blood test. She's a great vet; extremely thorough. I am SO glad I went to OSU for a 2nd opinion!!! This vet has already talked with my main vet (VCA Sawmill).

Lacey's meds are slightly tweaked; still on the pred and doxycycline, and now on 1/4 Aspirin (the 81mg size) and Prilosec OTC once a day. The 1/4 aspirin decreases platelet function and helps prevent clot formation which is a complication of IMHA.

Her HCT (hematocrit?) is now down to 20. The discharge papers are full of medical terms and counts; I won't even attempt to paraphrase them here.

A recommendation is that Lacey NOT be vaccinated (Rabies titers is OK) or at least have the vacs spaced out over a period of time.

We are seeing Lacey's regular vet tomorrow morning (4/27) to have her PCV checked again. This is her red blood cell count.

All in all, Lacey is in good hands (with 2 vets).

Thank you all for your concern and good wishes!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy to hear your Lacey is doing well! Hooray! Hugs to her...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Darn, I just wrote out a long post and it disappeared. I'm so so sorry to hear this. Please keep reading the Meisha's Hope site so you will have an idea of the roller coaster of this disease and how fast things can change. At this range, I would want her seen often with close watch on that hematocrit....... I would think at least every couple of days. When Cody was in the low 20s- teens, he was staying at the vet. Know that many dogs require more than the pred.... blood transfusions buy time for the other meds to kick in and start working, and some require stronger antirejection meds. Please check her gums often ( I still check daily..... 5 years later). I don't mean to scare you, but it's so important to be her advocate, even if it means being a major PITA. That's usually a really hard thing for me to do, but not when it comes to my dogs.

Also, Blair is in your area and has experience with this disease. Her sis is a vet too. She's more than willing to help you too.

Please know prayers are flying your way. Keep me posted and feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and as a side note..... don't even think of vax right now. Cody is still not vaccinated for anything but rabies every 3 years. It means he is never boarded or in group settings. We do titers for everything else. All this is down the road after you get her out of crisis,


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I will definitely not do the vacs with Lacey except Rabies and titers. in fact the OSU vet said the same thing.

Her next bloodwork is tomorrow 8:00AM. Checking her gums now...slightly pink (same as yesterday when she was at OSU)

Oh and on a side note, she had her first pee accident in the living room this morning (laminate flooring). Major thunderstorms and pouring rain and she didn't want to be outside for long, only to poo. Next thing I know, a big puddle on the floor. No biggie; just cleaned with white vinegar and Swiffer Anti-bacterial! She's resting now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for sweet Lacey. Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The pred will cause them to pee like a racehorse and want to eat everything in sight. The dose of pred for this is so huge which of course magnifies the side effects too.

BTW, Wendy, are the vets at OSU directing her treatment? I hope so since I found it shocking that your regular vet was so lax in wanting CBCs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

Glad to hear that Lacey is doing better and is home with you!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The pred will cause them to pee like a racehorse and want to eat everything in sight. The dose of pred for this is so huge which of course magnifies the side effects too.
> 
> BTW, Wendy, are the vets at OSU directing her treatment? I hope so since I found it shocking that your regular vet was so lax in wanting CBCs.


Yes, the OSU vet is directing Lacey's treatment. My own vet and the OSU vet are in frequent contact with each other re the best way to treat Lacey. I'll tell you, I'm really glad I went to OSU yesterday!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

How old is Lacey?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Glad to hear that Lacey is doing better and is home with you!


Actually, Lacey is not doing better. I posted above that IMHA was confirmed by a vet at the OSU Vet Clinic. So now it's more of a wait-and-see how the meds are tolerated and if they're working, and many vet visits for blood work to monitor her blood count.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> Yes, the OSU vet is directing Lacey's treatment. My own vet and the OSU vet are in frequent contact with each other re the best way to treat Lacey. I'll tell you, I'm really glad I went to OSU yesterday!!


 

ME TOO!! I was a nervous wreck for you guys before that!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy*

Wendy

I am sorry it is wait and see. Praying for Lacey!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> How old is Lacey?


She'll be approx. 8 yrs old tomorrow (also my birthday). Not totally sure of her age. She was @3 yrs old when I adopted her in April of 2008.

Also, I'm so exhausted from worry and the *&^*% thunderstorm at 3:30 this morning  Also, very busy with work. Am working from home all this week, but can't do this forever, so back into the office next week.

And, just need your opinions about Lacey's "pee" schedule next week:

1. 5am pee, etc.
2. 5:15am breakfast and meds
3. I get ready for work
4. putter around til 7am 
5. 7am pee
6. 7:15 head to work
7. Between 10:30-12:00noon, my dog walker will take her for a short walk and allow her to pee as much as possible.
8. I'm home by @3:00 or 3:30pm and let her out immediately to pee.
9. 5pm meds and more peeing until bedtime

Does this schedule sound OK or should I have the dog walker come twice while I'm at work? If I do this it'll cost $150/week!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

With her hematocrit so very low, I'd discontinue the walks. Anemia saps the strength since she doesn't have the red cells to oxygenate her body. What she has should be used to fight this disease imo. She's much too fragile. If the walker could come twice but just for outside potties and to check on her ( I'd have her check gum color too) would it lower the cost? If not, I'd confine her to the kitchen or somewhere where it's easy to clean and perhaps put some pads down.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, remember that what the pred is doing is acting as an antirejection drug since her immune system is in hyper mode. Doing that makes them more susceptible to any virus or illness. I'd keep her pretty cloistered to prevent an infection or illness which would be very hard for her to fight off.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you, Betty. Great suggestions! I will definitely discontinue the walks since, you're right, she has absolutely no energy, plus don't want her to pick up any viruses, etc. I'll talk to my dog walker, too, about just letting her out in the back yard and checking her gums. I've already asked her about coming 2x and the lowest she can go is $15/visit. 

I do have a baby gate so I'll confine her to the kitchen with her bed, water, woobie, and anything else to make her feel comfortable.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

A couple of things. Different lab machines = a variation in values, so separate those results when you compare.

Minimum of 2-3 times a week for blood work. On our human patients with an anemia, while in crisis mode, we were were doing daily labs.

Limit activity. With the heart issue and anemia, she isn't getting as much oxygen as normal. Conserve, conserve, conserve.

See if your dog walker will agree to come twice during your time at work, just to let her out to pee and then back in. Since the time is less, it could make up for the extra trip..... 

Lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> And, just need your opinions about Lacey's "pee" schedule next week:
> 
> 1. 5am pee, etc.
> 2. 5:15am breakfast and meds
> ...


Sounds ok to me, but you know your dog best. So very glad you got the 2nd opinion for her. Sorry about the IMHA  Sending more good thoughts your way.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Perhaps a neighbor could come over for one of the pee breaks? Glad to hear she's being well looked after! OSU is a great school of vet med.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to purchase some pee pads for Lacey. I'll relegate her to the kitchen area, and make it nice and comfy for her. We'll see if that works. If not, I'll have some clean-up to do! The only person who could let her out probably can't be relied on 100% due to her changing work schedule.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wendy, I'm sorry about the diagnosis, but so relieved you have a treatment plan. I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. I agree with all the great advice you are getting here, especially about discontinuing the walks. 

One question--she's on prednisone and baby aspirin? Be sure to watch her carefully. Usually vets don't prescribe both at the same time because of reactions--not questioning your vets at all, but we did see an reaction with Toby when he was on an NSAID and prednisone drops at the same time. There was some discussion between his regular vet and the ophthalmologist, who prescribed both at the same time. He was taken off because of the reaction, but we recently restarted it with a smaller dose of NSAID and fewer prednisone drops--so far so good, but we watch him carefully for reactions (in his case, lethargy, vomiting, pale gums). The usual school of thought is that the topical prednisone drops should not interfere with the NSAID--but we sure had something going on!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne, I think they are using that because they're afriad of her throwing clots. However, it might be a good idea to have your vet explain the whys of it Wendy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Betty-- I'm sure the OSU vets know what they are doing--I'm unfamiliar with this scary disease.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you for your concerns, Betty and Anne. The vet prescribed only 1/4 of an 81mg tablet once a day to protect against clots. Boy, was that hard to split into fours, even with a pill cutter! :doh: I'll talk with the vet about what you mentioned.

I checked Lacey's gums yesterday, and thought they looked too white. So, back into the vet. They took some blood and checked it right there. The HCT had risen to 28 (the day before was 20). The vet said her gums were actually a bit pink (I guess I over-reacted....but better safe than sorry, right??) Note, though, that this was just a quick test and a different lab. The vet didn't charge me! (Of course I had to purchase the Frontline and Hartgard - both the OSU vet and my vet explained that since Lacey's been on these 2 preventatives for so long, that it wouldn't bother her to continue these monthly doses)

So I'm keeping a close watch on her. 

Another vet visit tomorrow morning, 4/28.

Thanks again for staying on top of us


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Note to self--read more carefully!!:doh::doh: I totally missed the 1/4 of the baby aspirin dose. :doh::doh: That's a lot smaller amount and she'll probably do just fine with it. Yes, splitting that small pill in 4 doses is frustrating. I wonder if you took it to a pharmacy if they could help cut them for you? 

It takes a while for me to learn the various states of my dogs' gums and what is normal and what is not. I'm sure you'll get very good at gum reading in the next few days--but you did the right thing by taking her into the vets to get another reading! 

Our Barkley's oncologist also recommended we continue with the HW preventive and the flea/tick preventive while we did chemotherapy. We actually increased the dosing schedule by up to 5 days depending on his chemotherapy schedule, to minimize any sort of adverse reaction or vomiting up the HW pill. He didn't experience anything negative thankfully. 

I hope today is a good one for Lacey and for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

Praying you and Lacey have a good day, and Happy Birthday to you and Happy Gotcha Day to Lacey.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Praying you and Lacey have a good day, and Happy Birthday to you and Happy Gotcha Day to Lacey.


Thank you Karen!  Pretty intense birthday week, but I guess everything happens for a reason, huh?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers. I hope you find the time to celebrate these important dates. Happy Birthday to you and Happy Gotcha Day to Lacey.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just a little update: 

Taking Lacey in for another blood draw this morning. She's doing as well as can be expected, being on the prednizone. 

Yet, yesterday I just walked with her...slowly... about 100 ft in front of the house and chatted with one of my neighbors. While there, Lacey saw one of her best buddies going for a walk with his owner across the street. Well, you would think Lacey wasn't sick at all! :doh: Hootin' and hollerin' wanting to say HI to Bentley! Well we went over, and stayed just a minute (didn't want too much contact). Well, after that she was pretty upbeat! But, back to the house to calm down and drink her usual "bucket" of water.

I'm starting to calm down, too, which I think is helping her! I'm just accepting what's happened, and realizing that we're in it for the long haul....which is OK!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> Just a little update:
> 
> Taking Lacey in for another blood draw this morning. She's doing as well as can be expected, being on the prednizone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good update--and I hope she continues to do well and build better blood counts. 

I think one of the most important keys to managing and coping with a major illness with our dogs is to do what you are doing--accepting that there is a health issue to manage and calming yourself down emotionally so you can forge on during the long haul with a clear mind. Once you realize you have a new "normal", most days are easier to handle.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, there's definitely a new normal. Sounds like she's hanging in there. It takes the pred about a week to start kicking in so you may see her having spurts of feeling more energetic. It's important to realize that this is a good thing but you're still fighting the fight and you're right in trying to keep her calm as much as possible. From all I've been told, the don't feel "sick" with this disease but just really really tired. 

Just as a suggestion. I'd ask your vet for copies of all the CBC's as they happen. Makes it easier to see the trend of where she's going, any hiccups along the way. My vet knows that I want all lab work faxed to me and I have a "chart" on each dog.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see a good update for Lacey!! Keep up the good work and I hope her labs come back ok. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Lacey's HCT is holding steady...*

That's right  Lacey's last 2 HCT tests (red blood cell count) have been holding steady at 38. If her next HCT in a month holds steady or rises (which is good), she'll start being weened VERY slowly off the prednizone.

In general she's really feeling MUCH better. Can go for longer walks, insists on chasing voles (look like black mice) :yuck:, and generally has an upbeat attitude!

The cyst on the inside of her left leg has diminished considerably now that I've been regularly swabbing it with diluted Apple Cider Vinegar (amazing stuff!), although she still needs to wear the Cone of Shame . Good thing it can come off during eating and walks! :

The only thing that's probably a bit bothersome for her now is her back legs are fairly week; she can't jump up on the bed/sofa. :uhoh: But this is only due to the prednizone side effects.

Other than that, she's doing pretty good! :--happy:

Keep your fingers & paws crossed that her next HCT is GOOD! :crossfing

Thanks folks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. It sounds like good one. Hope things keep improving.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm happy to read the fabulous update! Keep it up Lacey!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

**** Good News ****

That's right! Lacey's recent HCT test this past Monday, 6/18, was 38/39! A bit higher than her last 2 months! :bowl:

This means she has now started the weaning off of the prednizone. YAY!!

However, this weaning process is a pain in the rear for me cuz I have to cut those 30mg pills into 4 pieces. Took me 45 mins to do it the other night! :uhoh: This is because she needs to take 3/4 of the pill twice a day for a month. Then the next month a lower dosage, etc. etc. probably for another 6 months!  Oh well, better this than taking her off the pred cold-turkey which is _definitely_ a NO-NO cuz she could have a relapse of the IMHA! 

Anyway, that's the update!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy to read Lacey's test results are good. Hugs to a sweet girl.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Have to make the difficult decision...*

Yes, Lacey has taken a turn for the worse. She's having a very difficult time walking, standing, breathing, & eating. She's also unable to get up off the floor after laying down. Today on one of her very short walks she just lay down and didn't want to get up.

I spoke to my vet yesterday, and she was concerned about these symptoms, but she did say that different dogs react differently to IMHA; some get better while some do not.

So, within the next 2-3 days I'll be taking her in to the vet to say goodbye. 

This afternoon (Sunday) her "Aunt Becky" (a friend of mine who really loves Lacey) is coming to visit and love her up.

I hope you all understand when I say that I most likely will not be on the forum for awhile. You've all been a wonderful source of inspiration and support, and I thank you, in advance, for all your condolences.

I wish you all the very best for you and your pups. Love them the very best you can! 

Hugs to you all,
Wendy


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Wishing beautiful Lacey well wishes and lots of healing prayers ((hugs))


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My heart breaks for you. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your beautiful girl...


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry. Less than two weeks ago we had to make the same decision with our dog Lucky who also had AIHA. Her last days were very similar to your Lacy. 

Bless you and Lacy in the coming days. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for what you're going through. Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time. Please give Lacey some ear scratches and belly rubs from us....Dawn


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wendy, I'm so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you two. Bless you for putting her welfare above all else, and taking on the hurt so she can be free of this dam*ed disease. Know that we'll be here whenever you feel able.... to support and love you thru the grief. Please give her some special ear rubs and love for me. As always, let me know if there is anything I can do. Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read your sad news.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for what you are facing...I wish you a lot of strength.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry that you've had to make this difficult decision with your beloved Lacey. Was just reading through this thread about this long walk that you've had with your girl. Just wanted to say that you've been a remarkable Mommy to her! Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers at this hard time.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Lacey passed at 2pm today (on her own)*

Lacey's "Aunt Becky" came to visit her today at @2pm. Lacey struggled to get up from laying down near her water dish to meet Becky at the door. As soon as she got to the door, she lay right down. 

Becky was so sweet and lay down on the floor next to Lacey petting her. Lacey lay her head on Becky's hand. 

Then Becky noticed that Lacey's breathing was really not right. She was basically gasping for breath. Then before either of us knew what was happening.....Lacey was gone.

It came on so suddenly...we're in shock. Becky thought that Lacey was waiting until someone was with me before leaving. I'm sure that's what happened...

We took Lacey to Columbus Med Vet, and I said my tearful goodbyes to her.

I love you Lacey. You are my "sweet little girl".


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Lacey waited for her Aunt Becky and passed in her loving home. I all too freshly remember how this is. My tears now are for you and your precious Lacey. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am always amazed at how gracious our dogs are when they know the door is opening to the bridge.
My thoughts are with you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

how heart breaking... im so sorry for your loss. run free sweet lacey


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wendy, I am deeply sorry for your loss of Lacey. What a wonderful girl, giving you her love and heart right to the end. May she be an angel watching over you from the Bridge like she did when she was with you. Hugs to you my dear friend.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Lacey, your mom will always love you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading about Lacey! So very sorry for your loss. She was definitely waiting for someone to be with you. Godspeed sweet Lacey.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Lacey's passing.....

So many tears have fallen lately with so many of our beautiful Goldens leaving us far too soon.

RIP Lacey.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Lacey.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Lacey showed her never-ending love for you right up until the end. She waited so you were not alone and then made the decision for you. She went on her terms and made sure Mom was going to be okay.
Mick and I send our heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Wendy, I'm so sorry. Lacey was watching out for you until the end. I think it's quite a blessing that she was able to go on her own, with people she loved there in her own home. Bless her heart. Godspeed sweetheart, you are forever loved. Big hugs to you. She will be with you always, now on silent paws.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lacey was a remarkable dog, and I'm so sory you lost her. I hope you'll take comfort in all the wonderful memories you have.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

RIP Lacey ...and huge hugs to you...


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

That is so precious, waiting for those to be with you while you say goodbye. Lacey taught you so much about love, hold that to your heart. My signature says it all about our wonderful pets and the length of their time here with us.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Deb_Bayne said:


> That is so precious, waiting for those to be with you while you say goodbye. Lacey taught you so much about love, hold that to your heart. My signature says it all about our wonderful pets and the length of their time here with us.


Thank you, everyone, for your heartfelt condolences. They mean so much to me. Deb, your quote is wonderful; it is so true! 

Lacey was such a precious girl. I adopted her in April 2008 when she was @3yrs old. At the time she was a pretty anxious and stressed-out doggie. I worked with her; took her on long walks; one of her and my favorite places to walk was around Antrim Park, a 1.2 mile circuit around a beautiful small lake. She loved smelling everything.  She had a couple of close doggie pals. I so enjoyed watching her romp and loosen up with these guys.

Lacey taught ME how to relax and live in the moment. So instead of me being anxious/fearful/stressed about everything and nothing(?!), I focussed on helping her to relax and enjoy life, which in turn helped me. 

I love you baby girl, my "goolie lace" (aka, my girlie lacey). :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wendy I'm so very sorry for your loss .... Run free sweet Lacey


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that she is gone, but glad that she passed peacefully at home with loved ones around her. I'm sure your heart is breaking, I wish you strength.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy*



Wendy427 said:


> Lacey's "Aunt Becky" came to visit her today at @2pm. Lacey struggled to get up from laying down near her water dish to meet Becky at the door. As soon as she got to the door, she lay right down.
> 
> Becky was so sweet and lay down on the floor next to Lacey petting her. Lacey lay her head on Becky's hand.
> 
> ...


Wendy: I am SO VERY SORRY about Lacey, but it is truly beautiful that you and Aunt Becky were with her!! You both taught one another so much!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My condolences to you for the loss of Lacey. How wonderful of you to give her a great life. I know how hard it is dealing with a dog with anxiety issues, etc... May your girl rest in peace.


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Lacey sounded like a wonderful girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Lacey girl. Pleases accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lacey, my heart goes out to you. Lacey had a wonderful spirit, I know she was a very special girl.

Godspeed sweet Lacey


----------

